# Pistorius gets five years in prison for Steenkamp's death!



## Rock Mauritius Radio (21/10/14)

Only 5 years! I wish this case was tried in America.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (21/10/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Andre (21/10/14)

Rock Mauritius Radio said:


> Only 5 years! I wish this case was tried in America.


Then he would have walked away imo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

